# Vostok-Europe New Models... And Back To Vostok Movements!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's news and you might not have got them yet... :lol:

Three new models on the pipeline: Rocket N1 Radio Room, Lunokhod 2 and Expedition North Pole 1.

The N1 Radio Room seems to be a combination of the second generation N1 case with a dual time Vostok 2426 movement used on past models (Gaz Limo, TU-144) and, of course, the iconic Vostok Amphibia Radio Room:










Apparently these are going to be made for ShopNBC, so I assume Craig Hester is behind them. 500 are going to him and only 100 to other shops. 50 to the German distributor (25 yellow, 25 blue and retail price expected at â‚¬300).... Pricey, I hear you say 

Then there's the Lunokhod 2 which should be a beast and, oddly enough, it's a diving watch... Sea of Tranquillity, maybe?





































49mm case!!!!  It's bigger than the Anchar and the Caspian Sea Monster!! 30atm water resist, helium escape valve and a 3.5 thick crystal. Should weight a couple of tones :lol:

Quartz movement exclusively developed to VE by Swiss manufacturer Soprod, which I never heard of (doesn't mean much) and has more of a Russian sounding name than Swiss. Anyway, it has:

- Chronograph with split time function working up to 31 days.

- 1st time zone (local time) indication (days, hours, minutes

and seconds).

- 2nd time zone indication.

- Countdown of time (from 12 hours).

- Countdown of days (from 31 days).

Hence, also good for your Moon missions... only 10 days left to changing of guard at Moon base... :help:

Oh, it has tritium tubes and it will be around â‚¬700/750 

And then there's the Expedition North Pole 1... no photos but should be a variation on the Expedition models and there will be 3 models: one with a Vostok 2432, Seiko NH35A and Miyota quartz chrono.

There, public service done :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Not really digging the Radio Room. Might grow on me.

The Lunokhod in red is stunning. The other two look a bit OTT. I would hope there would be bracelet versions available for those as they would be superfly TNT. Something like the bracelets on the Red Square models.

Yes, I could see myself saving a few coppers now and then for a red Lunokhod with PVD bracelet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the Radio Room is a bit like an inside joke, it will only appeal to those that spent nights and nights on ebay trying to track an Amphibia Radio Room down.

As to the Lunokhod, I don't think there will be a bracelet available... it's not mentioned and the watch it's already too expensive. A proper bracelet for that thing (judging from other VE models) would increase the price in about â‚¬150... final price very near â‚¬1000 for a quartz watch!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> I think the Radio Room is a bit like an inside joke, it will only appeal to those that spent nights and nights on ebay trying to track an Amphibia Radio Room down.
> 
> As to the Lunokhod, I don't think there will be a bracelet available... it's not mentioned and the watch it's already too expensive. A proper bracelet for that thing (judging from other VE models) would increase the price in about â‚¬150... final price very near â‚¬1000 for a quartz watch!




And might result in one or two proud Amphibia R.R. owners totally seething at a perceived devaluation of an icon.

V.E. prices were excellent when they first appeared in the U.K. market but in the last few years they have rocketed. They aren't value for money but then again, maybe buying a V.E. isn't all about getting true value for money.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

1000Euro's for a quartz watch?? Ouch!! - I'd rather go for a Bulova Precisionist at a 1/3 of that price and probably more accurate??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Trigger said:


> V.E. prices were excellent when they first appeared in the U.K. market but in the last few years they have rocketed. They aren't value for money but then again, maybe buying a V.E. isn't all about getting true value for money.


Oh, but it should be... nothing about VE that should make them one of those collectable brands. I agree with you, they used to be excellent value for money and, what's more, good looking watches. The Red Square, the Arktika, the TU-144 and even the Gaz Limo. But these new ones are extremely expensive and fall in price-ranges where they can't beat the competition. Well, it's not even competition... Look at their 2nd generation N1... â‚¬350 + H&S for a not all that good looking diving watch with a Seiko NH25 movement. For that price you can get a Steinhart, a Precista, etc, etc...

AND!!!... if you want the N1 with all the goodies (bracelet + H3 tubes + black PVD) you pay over â‚¬500 .



odyseus10 said:


> 1000Euro's for a quartz watch?? Ouch!! - I'd rather go for a Bulova Precisionist at a 1/3 of that price and probably more accurate??


I don't know about accuracy but the Bulova is not a chrono (I don't think they have chrono versions of the Precisionist?) and it's not a diver. Still, it's better looking (I know it's all a matter of taste but to me that Lunokhod is truly fugly) and gets you a quartz sweeping hand.

Anyway, for that amount of money you can also get many automatic chronos with a Swiss Valjoux 7750... Doesn't count back days, so it might be a problem for longer shifts on Moon-base 1 :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Radio Room isn't terrible to look at, but VE as a whole seems to have lost that cheap durable beater charm that the "real" BocToks had.

Later,

William


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't like them, and for the price I really don't like them !

They look far too tacky.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Not for me I agree with Dazzer expensive at half the price and tacky.


----------

